# Ideen für Smoothies?



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2017)

*Ideen für Smoothies?*

Mahlzeit,

ich habe seit heute einen Mixer, und versuche mich so mal etwas gesünder zu ernähren.
Einfach mal nen Apfel oder ne Banane essen, war eigentlich nie so mein Ding.
Aber so zum trinken und gerade gemischt, da hätte ich schon mal Lust drauf.

Hat hier jemand ein paar Tips für mich evtl von eigenen Erfahrungen/Gebräuchen was man 
da so alles zusammen mischen kann (Früchte, Müsli, Gemüse, xx Zutaten), also Rezepte?


----------



## jkox11 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

 
Was ein Zufall dass ich auf den Post hier gestolpert bin. 

Mixen kannst du von A bis Z praktisch alles. 
Einige Zutaten machen im Geschmack aber den Unterschied. 
Ich erzähl dir nur auch jetzt Sachen aus persönlichen Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe. 

Ich bin eher Fan von Obst als Gemüse, trotzdem sind einige Zutaten mit Gemüse sehr gesund und lockert den Drink auf. 

Ein spezielles Beispiel ist die Zucchini. 
Sehr neutraler Geschmack, macht den Smoothie aber sowie ich finde etwas angenehmer. 
Wenn du nur Obst reinknallst, findest du den nachher vielleicht zu süss. Deshalb rundet Zucchini den Drink etwas ab. 

Salat macht den Drink etwas erdiger. Tue da nicht zu viel rein, sonst schmeckt er nur noch nach "Erde"  

Ingwer ist sehr gesund und macht das Ganze etwas schärfer. 

Von den Früchten her gibt es eigentlich keine Limits. Was dir schmeckt, tu rein  

Müsli tue ich da eigentlich nicht rein. 
Ich möchte den Smoothie *trinken*, und nicht irgendein Brei da zerkauen


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Die Rezepte kriegst du sogar vom Discounter
ALDI SUD - Rezepte fur Smoothies & Shakes
Lass mich das fur Dich googlen
Wie wärs mit Hopfen-Weizen Smoothie


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Ich bin eher Fan von Obst als Gemüse, trotzdem sind einige Zutaten mit Gemüse sehr gesund und lockert den Drink auf.
> 
> Ein spezielles Beispiel ist die Zucchini.
> Sehr neutraler Geschmack, macht den Smoothie aber sowie ich finde etwas angenehmer.
> Wenn du nur Obst reinknallst, findest du den nachher vielleicht zu süss. Deshalb rundet Zucchini den Drink etwas ab.



Wie schaut es bei dir mit Milch aus. Kommt die immer rein?
Und ist hier die Menge nicht auch evtl ausschlaggebend wie süß/sauer das Getränk am Ende wird?




Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Die Rezepte kriegst du sogar vom Discounter
> ALDI SUD - Rezepte fur Smoothies & Shakes
> Lass mich das fur Dich googlen
> Wie wärs mit Hopfen-Weizen Smoothie



Ja mir ging´s da jetzt vorallem darum von Leuten zu hören die daheim selbst schon Erfahrung damit gemacht haben.
Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Ich persönlich hab gerne Naturjogurt im Smoothie^^ 

Mischen kannst du de facto alles nach Lust und Laune. Du musst halt nur "aufpassen" dass der Mixer auch gut und stark genug für diverses Grünzeug ist. Karotten machen teilweise Probleme, auch bei Kernen solltest du aufpassen (Granatäpfel). 

Wie gesagt, Naturjogurt rein ist mein Tipp, dadurch ist es nicht so intensiv und mir schmeckt es einfach besser. 

So direkte Rezepte habe ich nicht, aber manches passt meiner Meinung einfach gut zusammen wie Erdbeeren, Banane, Kokos (wobei man da auch einfach ein bisschen Kokosmilch nehmen kann^^).


----------



## jkox11 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei dir mit Milch aus. Kommt die immer rein?
> Und ist hier die Menge nicht auch evtl ausschlaggebend wie süß/sauer das Getränk am Ende wird?



Meine Mutter hat die selbe fette Maschine wie ich, die tut oft Mandelmilch rein. Ich mag es Milch nicht so sehr. 

Um das Ganze zu verdünnen, presse ich einfach frische Orangen oder fülle Apfelsaft rein. 
Natürlich hängt es auch davon ab, wie süss du dein Smoothie möchtest.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Ich liebe einfach einen halben Apfel (von den großen, von den kleinen kannst du auch einen ganzen nehmen) + Kiwi + auspresste Limette (nicht zu viel, kommt immer auf die Limette an, da er sonst zu bitter wird) (+ wenn da noch einen Pfirsich oder ähnliches mit rein).


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Kann man sich sowas auch abends mixen, über Nacht in den Kühlschrank stellen und am nächsten Morgen trinken, oder ist das weniger zu empfehlen?


----------



## Riccey (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Kann man sich sowas auch abends mixen, über Nacht in den Kühlschrank stellen und am nächsten Morgen trinken, oder ist das weniger zu empfehlen?


Also ich mache das fast jeden Tag und nehme den dann als Frühstück mit zur Uni  bisher geht's mir mal noch gut 😄


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Mixen kannst du von A bis Z praktisch alles.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDlMLqdvHzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*



Riccey schrieb:


> Also ich mache das fast jeden Tag und nehme den dann als Frühstück mit zur Uni  bisher geht's mir mal noch gut



Das ist mal ne gute Nachricht, weil morgens Breakfast + Smoothie to go, woher soll ich die Zeit nehmen.
Da müsst ich ja voll früh aufstehen.^^

Ich fang mal mit Milch, Erdbeeren, Äpfel, Bananen, Kiwi und Heidelbeeren an und schau was ich daraus machen kann.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Welchen Mixer hast du denn? 
Und im Prinzip ersetzt ein Smoothie ja eine Mahlzeit.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Wie wäre es mit Zungenblutwurst, zusammen mit Zwiebeln, Hackfleisch und Spare Ribbs?


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Welchen Mixer hast du denn?
> Und im Prinzip ersetzt ein Smoothie ja eine Mahlzeit.


Philips HR2195/08



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Zungenblutwurst, zusammen mit Zwiebeln, Hackfleisch und Spare Ribbs?


Uh, ich probier erst mal was anderes.^^



Ich hab am WE mal 2 Versuche gemacht:

-Milch, Erdbeeren, Heidelbeeren, Banane

-1 Apfel, 2 Kiwi, Wasser

Geschmacklich war Variante 2 schon etwas sehr ..... säuerlich. Dafür aber vermutlich gesünder.
Ersteres war lecker, wird nach einer gewissen Zeit (vermutlich durch die Banane) etwas dickflüssig.


----------



## BunkerFunker (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ideen fÃ¼r Smoothies?*

Es wird oft behauptet, dass Mixer eine Umdrehungszahl von mindestens 28'000 pro Minute aufweisen müssen, um das Chlorophyll aus den Zellwänden zu befreien. Existieren da irgendwelche Quellen welche diese Behauptung stützen? 
Denn im Netz habe ich bis jetzt nichts Konkretes gefunden ausser einer von einem Mixer-Hersteller finanzierten Studie. 

Weiss jemand von euch da mehr?

Dann hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Mixer / Blender oder kann einen anderen empfehlen?

Der gunstige Hochleistungsmixer mit 2PSSchwingerprinz | Professioneller Hoch-Leistungsmixer fur den Privathaushalt.


----------



## guss (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Ups, Doppelpost


----------



## guss (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ideen fÃ¼r Smoothies?*

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir diesen gekauft und bin bisher sehr begeistert. Ich hatte erst etwas Angst, dass man den nicht sauber bekommt, da man die Messer nicht ausbauen kann. Aber nach dem mixen kurz noch mal mit klarem Wasser 10 Sekunden auf der Turbo Stufe laufen lassen und alles ist super sauber.

Ich haue alles rein was irgendwie gesund ausschaut und scheue da auch vor Löwenzahn und Brennesseln nicht zurück . Bohnen, Paprika, Spinat, Gurken, Frühlingszwiebeln usw. Dazu muss aber natürlich immer auch etwas Obst. Magerquark mag ich sehr gerne im Smoothie und ein paar Haferflocken sind auch gern gesehen. Für die Süsse gerne Stevia Blätter oder auch ein paar Spritzer Süssstoff. Wasser, Tee, Soja Milch oder normale Milch kommen als Flüssigkeit rein.

Davon, dass ab einer bestimmten Umdrehungszahl "Chlorophyll aus Zellwänden gelöst" werden soll, hatte ich bisher noch nie etwas gehört und halte das auch für Humbug.


----------



## BunkerFunker (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Der sieht auch richtig hochwertig aus. Schön wenn er dir so gut gefällt. 

Ich habe mir jetzt für den Anfang mal den hier geholt und werde schauen wie er sich schlägt.

Ah und noch vielen danke für deine Essensliste. 
Auf die Idee Tee in den Mixer zu schütten wäre ich wohl nie gekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Sowas ist immer ganz lecker:
Fleischindustrie stellt ersten Schweine-Rinder-Smoothie vor


----------



## BunkerFunker (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Ideen für Smoothies?*

Nein danke. 
Da bevorzuge ich lieber ein ganzes, saftiges und gut durchgebratenes Stück Fleisch.


----------

